# Knitting pattern ideas for size 50 needles



## khanna82 (Feb 11, 2013)

I am looking for a pattern to knit a blanket with size 36 or 50 needles. I only want to use 1 strand of bulky yarn. Any ideas of how many to cast on?? Thanks!!


----------



## Pumpkin007 (Jan 2, 2013)

You could make a swatch. See how many stitches there are per inch. Multiply that number by how many inches you want the blanket to be and cast on that number.


----------



## khanna82 (Feb 11, 2013)

So I could just knit a few rows and cast on a few to measure it out?


----------



## Pumpkin007 (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes, knit at least 6 or more rows and cast on maybe about 20 stitches.


----------



## khanna82 (Feb 11, 2013)

Great! Thanks so much!! I am new to knitting. I began about 3 months ago but I really want to make a blanket!!


----------



## Pumpkin007 (Jan 2, 2013)

This is a video you might want to watch


----------



## khanna82 (Feb 11, 2013)

Great! Thank you so much!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Pumpkin007 said:


> You could make a swatch. See how many stitches there are per inch. Multiply that number by how many inches you want the blanket to be and cast on that number.


*Stitches per inch?* More like inches per stitch! 

I'll be watching to see what patterns show up. Or I could dig in my older patterns (ca. 1966) to get a blast from the past!


----------



## khanna82 (Feb 11, 2013)

That would be great!! I want a chunky blanket but don't think I want to tackle holding more than 1 strand!! I bought some size 35's today, so we will see how it goes! Now I just have to find some yarn at a cheap price. I really like the super bulky wool! I am just a little disappointed because the blanket won't be that wide since I can only cast on 70!!


----------



## Clickers (Apr 8, 2011)

khanna82 said:


> That would be great!! I want a chunky blanket but don't think I want to tackle holding more than 1 strand!! I bought some size 35's today, so we will see how it goes! Now I just have to find some yarn at a cheap price. I really like the super bulky wool! I am just a little disappointed because the blanket won't be that wide since I can only cast on 70!!


Perhaps you could knit it in strips and join them.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Go to www.lionbrand.com They have number of free patterns for throws/afghans/blankets from baby size to adult. Some of them require several strands of yarn at once. I made a diagonal=knit baby blanket with 4 strands in 4 different colors, and it was very quick, and very easy. Didn't get it done in 2 hours like they say, but still very quick.


----------



## ElegantDetails (Jan 2, 2012)

khanna82 said:


> That would be great!! I want a chunky blanket but don't think I want to tackle holding more than 1 strand!! I bought some size 35's today, so we will see how it goes! Now I just have to find some yarn at a cheap price. I really like the super bulky wool! I am just a little disappointed because the blanket won't be that wide since I can only cast on 70!!


You could do strips and then join them to make it as wide as you would like. ?.........just thinking out loud 
:lol:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Umm ... have you looked on Ravelry? There are over *sixty* free patterns for size 50 knitting needles! http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search?query=#craft=knitting&availability=free&sort=date&needles=25.0mm&view=captioned_thumbs


----------



## Pittsy (Jan 4, 2013)

Khanna82, Here is one that was posted yesterday that you might be interested in. The address is: http://www.bigboxdetox.com/quickie-blanket
Looks quick and simple. I printed it off to make when I get some 35 needles. Sorry, I don't know how to highlight the link


----------



## Pittsy (Jan 4, 2013)

Whoops, guess it did the highlighting for me


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

Start with 3 sts, increase at the beginning of each row till it is as wide as you want it to be, then knit straight for length and bind off by knitting 2 together at the beginning of all rows till 3 are left, bind them off. Who needs a pattern?

Carol J.


----------



## nuttyknitter (Mar 11, 2011)

lionbrand.com has several. I did a search for Speed Stix patterns

http://www.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/patternFinder.fcgi?search=1&searchText=Speed%20Stix%20patterns&Go.x=1&Go.y=1&Go=1&start=15&pageLength=15


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Wow! Size 50. I have to have a look at that size next time I get to the shops.


----------



## darcor (Nov 30, 2012)

I knitted a couple of scrafs on 50 needles. Hard to handle at first but after a few stitches becomes easier. Took me about 1 hour a scraf, used four strands, scraf came out looking like it took me quite awhile. So go for it.


----------



## Arcajun67 (Jan 12, 2013)

khanna82 said:


> That would be great!! I want a chunky blanket but don't think I want to tackle holding more than 1 strand!! I bought some size 35's today, so we will see how it goes! Now I just have to find some yarn at a cheap price. I really like the super bulky wool! I am just a little disappointed because the blanket won't be that wide since I can only cast on 70!!


I can tell you from experience that using more than one strand is not difficult, but it also makes a beautiful, warm throw.... I'm new to knitting, too, but my dad's facing open heart surgery, so I made him a throw for his recuperation time.... Did it with 4 strands of Homespun, and it made a really beautiful, warm throw! I'll be bringing it to him as soon as I hear the surgery date, and I'm sure he's gonna love it!


----------



## mtopar (Oct 23, 2011)

Will be cool to see what you finally come up with for a pattern.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Pittsy said:


> Khanna82, Here is one that was posted yesterday that you might be interested in. The address is: http://www.bigboxdetox.com/quickie-blanket
> Looks quick and simple. I printed it off to make when I get some 35 needles. Sorry, I don't know how to highlight the link


Love this!!! Thank you for posting-- I have the knitting needles from making crochet broomstick lace- now I have another use for them! Perfect for a beginning knitter.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Pittsy said:


> Khanna82, Here is one that was posted yesterday that you might be interested in. The address is: http://www.bigboxdetox.com/quickie-blanket
> Looks quick and simple. I printed it off to make when I get some 35 needles. Sorry, I don't know how to highlight the link


That looks lovely... and simple! Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## Jo Lee (Jan 2, 2013)

I have always had fun with broomstick lace. Put "Broomstick Lace" in our search and see if you like that look. It could be a bit breezy with all the holes, so if you want something warm and really snuggly, this isn't the one for you.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Arcajun67 said:


> khanna82 said:
> 
> 
> > That would be great!! I want a chunky blanket but don't think I want to tackle holding more than 1 strand!! I bought some size 35's today, so we will see how it goes! Now I just have to find some yarn at a cheap price. I really like the super bulky wool! I am just a little disappointed because the blanket won't be that wide since I can only cast on 70!!
> ...


Your colour combination of the throw is absolutely beautiful. Your dad will feel your love when he wraps this around him. These vibrant colours will cheer him up too. I wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## mehunt1950 (Jun 14, 2012)

I have an early 70's pattern for a Galway Afghan made on size 50 needles. Calls for 3 strands of worsted weight. CO 102 stitches, worked on 100 stitches (2 make chain sstitch selvedge). Haven't made one in a long time but they tended to be in the double bed (54 x 75 in) or queen bed ( 60 x 80 in) size when finished. Also, due to yarn and pattern, very open stitch but also warm. Open stitches did tend to snag.

MaryEllen


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

thank you for the pattern. i will make it for crawling baby.lol on the floor


----------



## modinegunch (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi, I made my own huge needles. I used dowels from Lowes or Home Depot. I think the size 35 needle is a half inch dowel and the 50's are 3/4 inch. they may be bigger. I gave my 50's away so I'm not positive about that. I cut the dowels to about a twelve inch length. I used a rasp of my husbands to file down one end to a point and the other end I filed off about a quarter of an inch for about 1-2 inches. Then I bought some plastic tubing in the plumbing department about 3 feet long for each dowel. I pushed on the plastic tubing to the end that had been shaved down about a quarter inch or the thickness of the plastic tubing. I used packaging tape (clear plastic) to cover the join. You could cast on quite a few stitches. I shove them down the tubing as I knit. The plastic tubing allows the weight of the yarn to be on the tubing which avoids having a needle that's 3-4 feet long. You can make a rather wide blanket or rug that way. I think I would use more than one strand if I were to make a blanket. I'm making a prayer shawl now and using 3 strands of worsted weight yarn. They aren't the most elegant looking needles but they work quite well. I haven't mentioned using sand paper to smooth the points and the join end of the dowels. It works   ! Good Luck if you try this. Really not hard to do and cheap!!!!


----------



## gloria penning (Sep 8, 2012)

I use 4 or 5 strands of yarn. 50 with one strand will make a hammock! Know where I can find a 50 or 25 cable needle? Gloria [email protected]


----------



## gloria penning (Sep 8, 2012)

Great idea!


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

I made an afghan and a sweater using size 50 needles. It goes quick but I had to put mine down quite often due to aching hands (arthritis). The afghan turned out almost lacy in look and the sweater, using 3 strands, is a stunner.
Good luck!!!


----------



## oscarsgram (Jan 29, 2011)

Where do you get size 35-50 needles that aren't extremely expensive? I want a size 35 40" knitting needle.


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

I have used these needles with 3 strands for a lapghan. It was a fast project but taxing on the arms, elbows, and wrists. Someday I might try something else though.


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

oscarsgram said:


> Where do you get size 35-50 needles that aren't extremely expensive? I want a size 35 40" knitting needle.


What do you consider expensive? I bought mine in Michael's.


----------



## oscarsgram (Jan 29, 2011)

Were they circular? Circulars seem to cost $20-$30.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

oscarsgram said:


> Were they circular? Circulars seem to cost $20-$30.


I'm not sure they make circulars in Size 50


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

oscarsgram said:


> Were they circular? Circulars seem to cost $20-$30.


No, they were just straight needles. I googled size 50 circular needles and found some sites. You might try this one: http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/knitting/yarn/KnittersPride/BasixFixedCircularNeedles.asp?showLarge=true&specPCVID=39625


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

khanna82 said:


> I am looking for a pattern to knit a blanket with size 36 or 50 needles. I only want to use 1 strand of bulky yarn. Any ideas of how many to cast on?? Thanks!!


Here's a book I just happened to see whilst I was browsing elsewhere.

http://www.e-patternscentral.com/detail.html?code=W1374E&source=KEPOTDE

I hope it's useful.


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

rderemer said:


> khanna82 said:
> 
> 
> > I am looking for a pattern to knit a blanket with size 36 or 50 needles. I only want to use 1 strand of bulky yarn. Any ideas of how many to cast on?? Thanks!!
> ...


I just noticed the price of this book and ordered one for myself! The "shrug" looks easy, stylish and comfortable.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

On a side note, I - back when I was young and foolish (1966) - knit myself a 'sweater in a weekend' on 3/4" wooden knitting needles using 5 or 6 strands of worsted weight yarn together. It did only take a weekend. In the course of the next 40 years, it may have been worn a handful of times. Besides making me look like Mrs. MichelinMan ... It was too bulky to wear anything over it as a wind-breaker, and too holey to be warm if there was any movement of the air. I finally admited defeat and disassembled it a couple of years ago. The yarn has been re-used in more sensible blankets ... as single strands.

I've made small blankets with multiple strands on 10mm knitting needles and with a 12mm crochet hook. For blankets, it's fine; you can always throw a sheet over top to eliminate the draftiness of the holey fabric. 

Good luck with the size 50 (25mm) needles! I have some, but have _yet_ to knit with them.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

oscarsgram said:


> Where do you get size 35-50 needles that aren't extremely expensive? *I want a size 35 40" knitting needle.*


You visit your nearest hardware store and make it yourself! ;-)


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

khanna82 said:


> I really like the super bulky wool! I am just a little disappointed because the blanket won't be that wide since I can only cast on 70!!


Why can you only cast on 70 stitches?

Pearl


----------



## pamela Lehmann (Jan 24, 2011)

http://www.purlbee.com/eleventh-hour-blanket/

I did this & love it! Nice & warm & squishy & goes really quickly. I didn't use the specified yarn because it was too spendy. I used a super bulky from Yarn-Paradise.


----------



## RuthRoss (Mar 24, 2011)

You could knit a pouffe for your house: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/puff-daddy


----------



## knittingnana60 (Jan 23, 2011)

I have made an afghan on size 50 needles, and can tell you one strand of yarn would be very loose. If using size 6 yarns you could probably get by with 3 strands, to make one with size 5 yarns, I used 5 strands together. It makes a very warm afghan, which was much appreciated by the woman I made it for.


----------



## barbcarroll (Sep 7, 2011)

try Lion Brand Yarn for free patterns


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

i plan to do an afgan/blanket w. bulky yarn, using 2 strands and 35 sz/ circ. needle. found the pattern but don't have it handy at the moment. cast on 46stitches and do in the moss stitch. i plan to cast on a few more stitches to make it larger. knit picks has a really nice bulky yarn and it's only 2.99 per. the pattern calls for about 1000 yds. each skein as 132 yds but i plan to buy9 skiens. i think thats pretty reasonable for an afgan. will let u know about pattern on later post. happy knitting.


----------



## deedeesdolls (Dec 5, 2011)

I am working on a blanket at the moment, using a basket weave pattern in knits an purls.

cast on 108 stitches, for more width add multiples of 16 sts to maintain pattern,

garter stitch 8 rows
garter stitch 6 stitches at each end of the needle
the body of the blanket is made up of alternate squares of knit and purl for 10 rows
eg rows 1-10 k6, * k8, p8, rep from * to last 6 sts k6.
rows 11 - 20 k6, *p8, k8, rep from * to last 6 sts k6.
repeat these 20 rows until it is long enough, finish with 8 rows garter stitch and cast off.
This is a similar one, but larger, depending on the gauge and yarn the one i am currently working on should finish about 33-36" wide and about 44" long

http://yellowhousedesigns.blogspot.com.au/2008/07/simple-basketweave-blanket.html
hope this helps
Dee



khanna82 said:


> I am looking for a pattern to knit a blanket with size 36 or 50 needles. I only want to use 1 strand of bulky yarn. Any ideas of how many to cast on?? Thanks!!


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

sz. 35, 40in. circ. needles avail. on amazon for around $25. i plan to order to make 2 afgans, using 2 strands of bulky yarn. the pic shown is really nice. good luck.


----------



## azlesue (Feb 9, 2016)

I have a pattern for a Chunky Wool Blanket using size 50 needles. and it casts on 40 stitches or more if you want it wider;but the number has to be divisible by 4. I am sure you can find this pattern online if you want it. Hope this helps!


----------

